# Unterschied zwischen 1920 x 1080 und 1080p, 1920 x 1080?



## DeaD-A1m (11. Mai 2010)

Hallo!!
Ich habe bei den NVIDIA Einstellungen gesehen dass ich anstatt 1920 x 1080 auch HD, SD 1080p, 1920 x 1080 einstellen kann.
Kann mir einer sagen wo genau der Unterschied besteht und ob sich das lohnt ?
btw : ich hab ne gtx280 xxx (over-overclocked)

mfg 
Maka


----------



## dersuchti_93 (11. Mai 2010)

Also, solange hinter dem 1080 ein "p" steht würd ich das mit dem "p" bevorzugen, es bedeutet Pure und pure bedeutet wiederum rein, also reines HD, dass ohne p sind leicht verschwommen und nicht ganz klar.


----------



## SpiritOfMatrix (11. Mai 2010)

DeaD-A1m schrieb:


> Hallo!!
> Ich habe bei den NVIDIA Einstellungen gesehen dass ich anstatt 1920 x 1080 auch HD, SD 1080p, 1920 x 1080 einstellen kann.
> Kann mir einer sagen wo genau der Unterschied besteht und ob sich das lohnt ?
> btw : ich hab ne gtx280 xxx (over-overclocked)
> ...



Schau mal *Wikipedia/1080p*  

Da wird Dir alles genau erklärt.

Edit: @dersuchti_93

Bitte auch mal lesen. Nichts für ungut.


----------



## iGreggy (22. Mai 2010)

Einfach ausgedrückt handelt es sich bei 1080p um die bekannte Bezeichnung FullHD. Heißt 1080 Zeilen in Vollbildmodus (oder auch progressive)


----------

